# Wild Wednesday: Summit County residents get free admission to Cleveland Metroparks Zo



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

It's Summit County's turn to take advantage of free admission to the Cleveland Metroparks Zoo on Wednesday (July 23).









More...


----------

